# 7.1 Apache22 install error



## Lobster (Jan 28, 2009)

x( dont know what hi wants?

Freebsd# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
Freebsd# make install clean
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on executable: python - found
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.8 - found
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.3 - found
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   apache-2.2.9_5 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.15 - found
===>  Configuring for apache-2.2.9_5
found apr source: srclib/apr
found apr-util source: srclib/apr-util
rebuilding srclib/apr/configure
buildconf: checking installation...
buildconf: python version Could (ok)
buildconf: autoconf version 2.62 (ok)
buildconf: libtool version 1.5.26 (ok)
Copying libtool helper files ...
buildconf: Using libtool15.m4 at /usr/local/share/aclocal/libtool.m4.
Creating include/arch/unix/apr_private.h.in ...
configure.in:144: warning: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE was called before AC_USE_SYSTEM_EXTENSIONS
../../lib/autoconf/specific.m4:385: AC_USE_SYSTEM_EXTENSIONS is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/specific.m4:456: AC_MINIX is expanded from...
configure.in:144: the top level
configure.in:144: warning: AC_RUN_IFELSE was called before AC_USE_SYSTEM_EXTENSIONS
configure.in:354: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(atomic_builtins, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
configure.in:354: the top level
Creating configure ...
configure.in:144: warning: AC_COMPILE_IFELSE was called before AC_USE_SYSTEM_EXTENSIONS
../../lib/autoconf/specific.m4:385: AC_USE_SYSTEM_EXTENSIONS is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/specific.m4:456: AC_MINIX is expanded from...
configure.in:144: the top level
configure.in:144: warning: AC_RUN_IFELSE was called before AC_USE_SYSTEM_EXTENSIONS
configure.in:354: warning: AC_CACHE_VAL(atomic_builtins, ...): suspicious cache-id, must contain _cv_ to be cached
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1973: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1993: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...
configure.in:354: the top level
Generating 'make' outputs ...
Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>
Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "build/gen-build.py", line 12, in <module>
    import os
ImportError: No module named os
rebuilding rpm spec file
rebuilding srclib/apr-util/configure

Looking for apr source in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.9/srclib/apr
Creating include/private/apu_config.h ...
Creating configure ...
Generating 'make' outputs ...
Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>
Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.9/srclib/apr/build/gen-build.py", line 12, in <module>
    import os
ImportError: No module named os
./buildconf failed for apr-util
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 28, 2009)

do you have a working python installation?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

I think you'll need to update your ports tree first. Apache22 is at version 2.2.11 already.


----------



## smooth (Jan 28, 2009)

i say the same thing update ur ports tree


----------



## dave (Jan 28, 2009)

Also review:

```
grep -C5 apr /usr/ports/UPDATING
```


----------



## Lobster (Jan 29, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> do you have a working python installation?



I have clean fresh freebsd 7.1 release install, i just installed MC + glib 1... (and glib 2...)

*Freebsd# grep -C5 apr /usr/ports/UPDATING*
  [1] http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/884/
  [2] http://www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/freebsd/950/

20080622:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/subversion, subversion-devel and subversion-freebsd
           with apr from www/apache22
  AUTHOR: Clement Laforet <clement@FreeBSD.org>

  apr and apr-util bundled with apache 2.2.9 have been upgraded to 1.3.x, so
  shared libraries' versions have been bumped. If you are using subversion
  with apache22 apr, you must rebuild subversion after the update.

20080617:
  AFFECTS: users of editors/nvi-devel
  AUTHOR: Wesley Shields <wxs@FreeBSD.org>

--
  From scponly 4.2, scp & WinSCP compatibilities are not enabled by default.
  To enable those compatibilities, define WITH_SCPONLY_SCP and/or
  WITH_SCPONLY_WINSCP, respectively.

20051225:
  AFFECTS: users of p5-libapreq2
  AUTHOR: vanilla@FreeBSD.org

  libapreq2 can be pure c library, I believe some people need pure c library,
  but hate mod_perl, so I split it to 2 ports, and set libapreq2 as
  p5-libapreq2's master ports.

  If you need pure library of libapreq2, install www/libapreq2.
  If you like mod_perl & enjoy p5-libapreq2, install/www/p5-libapreq2.

20051213:
  AFFECTS: users of pear ports
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

--
http://perl.apache.org/docs/1.0/guide/install.html#When_DSO_can_be_Used

  To do this, you will need to:

        pkg_delete -f apache-mod_perl
        pkg_delete -f p5-libapreq-static
        portupgrade -rR bricolage

  Bricolage will rebuild mod_perl, apache and libapreq using their standard
  versions.

20041115:
  AFFECTS: users of sysutils/portupgrade
  AUTHOR: lofi@FreeBSD.org
--

  The courier-imap port must now be enabled/disabled in rc.conf.  See the
  script for details.

20041015:
  AFFECTS: users of www/apache2 with devel/apr
  AUTHOR: clement@FreeBSD.org

  WITH_APR_FROM_PORTS knob is no longer supported, since apr > 1.0
  doesn't conflict with apache2's one. If you use apr 0.9.x you
  won't be able to upgrade apache2 anymore.

20041014:
  AFFECTS: users of security/clamav
  AUTHOR: eik@FreeBSD.org
--
  ``firefox''. You can then quit the browser, then run it as any other
  user. If you do not run firefox as root first, the browser window will
  not appear.

20040608:
  AFFECTS: users of net/haproxy
  AUTHOR: clement@FreeBSD.org

  The haproxy port must now be enabled/disabled and configured in rc.conf.
  See the pkg-message or script for details.

20040605:
  AFFECTS: users of www/apache2
  AUTHOR: clement@FreeBSD.org


----------



## Lobster (Jan 29, 2009)

I did

portsnap fetch extract

and this helpd to install apache22...


----------

